# Is there anywhere I can download Feldman's Turfan Fragments instead of ordering a CD?



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm interested in that piece because it's one of his last works for orchestra. From my searching, there's only one recording of it, and it's only available by ordering a physical CD. And I'm not interested enough to want to order a CD which includes another piece that I already have.... Anyone know if there are any downloads available online?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You can download it from YouTube. There are web pages that will do this for you.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

KenOC said:


> You can download it from YouTube. There are web pages that will do this for you.


Aww man, that video ends while a note is still playing. The only other videos are chopped up, and I can't find any videos elsewhere.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fredx2098 said:


> Aww man, that video ends while a note is still playing. The only other videos are chopped up, and I can't find any videos elsewhere.


Oh well, I guess the paint was dry at that point. :devil:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Oh well, I guess the paint was dry at that point. :devil:


The way I know when a Feldman piece is over is when I wake up from the change in auditory stimuli. It's a small change though...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll send it to you later.


----------

